

Always Get/Give Interview Feedback, It Matters - NickLarsen
http://cultureofdevelopment.com/blog/2015/03/08/always-give-interview-feedback/

======
gjmulhol
Could not agree more. At my company, we have rejected people only to have them
become huge advocates for us and send us even more good people. We usually
look for a special mix of talents (some balance of CS + chemistry/materials),
and we always look for a great cultural fit, and sometimes that means we turn
down pretty great people who totally get why the fit isn't right. This is
painful because we have had a couple open positions and rejected people that
would might have done a fine/decent job in the short term, but because we are
small (5 people), we are looking for the right people to grow our company with
us.

I truly believe that the way a company treats those who don't make it through
the process is a stronger indication of their culture and their long term
treatment of people than how they treat their employees today.

